

Ask HN: What problems is prolog well suited for? - mister_m

I am interested in exploring logic programming. I was wondering if someone could tell me, or shed some light on what problems prolog is good at solving, and how I would integrate it into say, a java application.<p>From what I have read on the subject, I understand prolog is not a general purpose language, but information has been sparse on where it is especially useful to use. I know some HN users have made use of the language in some of their own projects and I would love to hear why, how, and where.<p>Thanks guys.
======
clyfe
I know it's used a lot in AI. Problems involving backtracking. Expert systems,
rules engines.

Further more, it's good at solving any problem since it's Turing complete.

To use it in Java I'd say one would embed an interpreter and provide an API
for accessing Java logic, or use a bridge.

~~~
mister_m
Do you know of any books I could get started with?

~~~
clyfe
<http://www.learnprolognow.org/>

